# Domanda configurazione di rete...

## solka

Ciao a tutti, devo chiedervi una cosa...attualmente ho in camera uno switch a 8 porte, nella uplink è collegato il cavo che va all'HAG di FW, nella porta1 è collegato un pc e nella porta2 è collegato un altro pc...

I due pc comunicano tra di loro, ma attraverso i 10mbit di Fastweb...E' possibile che i due pc si colleghino tramite dhcp a fastweb, ma comunichino tra di loro a 100mbit, passando dalla rete interna e non da FW?

----------

## cerri

 *solka wrote:*   

> I due pc comunicano tra di loro, ma attraverso i 10mbit di Fastweb...

 

Eh? E perche'?

----------

## shev

Come Cerri...   :Shocked: 

I tuoi due pc *dovrebbero* comunicare tra loro direttamente, altrimenti che lan è? Sicuro di aver configurato tutto giusto? Sei sicuro di quello che hai detto? Non puoi illustrarci con dettagli maggiori la tua topologia di rete?

Non conosco molto fastweb, so che parlavano di fastweb come di una grassa lan (una man più che altro), ma trovo assurdo che i tuoi due pc siano costretti a passare per fastweb per comunicare tra loro, soprattutto se collegati con uno switch...

----------

## solka

I due pc sono configurati solo in dhcp...

ora effettivamente io presumo solamente che passino via FW, visto che posso accedere al pc di mio padre [situato in un'altra stanza] passando da FW...

Se il DHCP sceglie automaticamente la via più breve allora si può chiudere questo topic ed eleggermi niubbo dell'anno...

insomma, mi dite che posso lasciare i due pc in DHCP, senza dover assegnare ad entrambi un IP locale affinchè comunichino a 100?

Considerate che state parlando con un niubbissimo in reti, è la prima volta che provo a farlo :p

Perdonatemi   :Embarassed: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Come Cerri...  
> 
> I tuoi due pc *dovrebbero* comunicare tra loro direttamente, altrimenti che lan è?

 

E infatti era quello che chiedevo: ho postato la frase "attraverso i 10mbit di Fastweb"...  :Cool: 

In realta', semplicemente per routing, i due pc DEVONO dialogare tramite lo switch.

 *Shev wrote:*   

> ma trovo assurdo che i tuoi due pc siano costretti a passare per fastweb per comunicare tra loro, soprattutto se collegati con uno switch...

 

Non e' assurdo: e' tecnicamente impensabile  :Very Happy: 

 *solka wrote:*   

> ora effettivamente io presumo solamente che passino via FW, visto che posso accedere al pc di mio padre [situato in un'altra stanza] passando da FW...

 

Qui non ti seguo.

Che significa passando da FW?

 *solka wrote:*   

> Se il DHCP sceglie automaticamente la via più breve allora

 

No, DHCP assegna l'indirizzo ip e qualche altro parametro.

La via viene scelta in base alle tabelle di routing, che sono dettate

1) dalla configurazione base della sk (ossia ip + netmask)

2) da routing fisso

3) da default router/gw

 *solka wrote:*   

> mi dite che posso lasciare i due pc in DHCP, senza dover assegnare ad entrambi un IP locale affinchè comunichino a 100?

 

Certo.

Posta il comando

```
# ifconfig eth0
```

di entrambe le macchine, per sicurezza  :Razz: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> E infatti era quello che chiedevo: ho postato la frase "attraverso i 10mbit di Fastweb"... 

 

Non ci siamo capiti, ero d'accordissimo con te!  :Very Happy: 

Mi sono effettivamente espresso male, la mia frase era da intendersi così:

"la penso come Cerri, cioè sono perplesso   :Shocked: " 

Effettivamente ho compresso un po' troppo  :Razz: 

(per il resto nulla da aggiungere)

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Non ci siamo capiti, ero d'accordissimo con te! 

 

Shev, ultimamente andiamo troppo d'accordo...  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  non ci sono abituato, quindi anch'io ho mal interpretato quella frase....!!!!

----------

## solka

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Qui non ti seguo.
> 
> Che significa passando da FW? 
> 
> 

 

Nel senso: mio padre ha un pc in un'altra stanza, il suo pc è collegato all'HAG così come il mio...il mio e il suo possono comunicare grazie all'HAG, passando dalla rete FW a 10mbit...

 *cerri wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Certo.
> 
> Posta il comando
> ...

 

PC 1

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:E0:18:9D:85:7F

          inet addr:41.23.22.57  Bcast:41.23.22.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:34464 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:16200 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:16200

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:28738454 (27.4 Mb)  TX bytes:2159686 (2.0 Mb)

          Interrupt:18 Memory:e5800000-e5801080

```

PC 2 

```

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:C5:D2:12  

          inet addr:41.23.22.58  Bcast:41.23.22.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:6 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:3 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100 

          RX bytes:1124 (1.0 Kb)  TX bytes:1240 (1.2 Kb)

          Interrupt:15 Base address:0xc000 

```

Ecco qui, grazie mille per l'aiuto ragazzi  :Smile: 

----------

## flocchini

Uhm... riassumo un attimo e dimmi se ho capito bene...

HAG FW--------PC papa'...............................................

...........................|...................................................................

...........................|...................................................................

...........................|----HUB in camera tua----------PC1.............

......................................................................|.......................

......................................................................|---PC2............

Ammesso che il mio schema corrisponda alla realta', tu avrai PC1 e PC2 che comunicano a 100mbit fra loro, ma solo a 10 mbit con il computer di papa'... il tutto necessariamente con dhcp automatico, altrimenti se assegni un ip fisso su fastweb non navigi piu'.

Personalmente ti consiglio d iattaccare un altro HUB 10/100 subito dietro all'hag di fastweb in modo da mantenere i 100mbit su tutta la tua LAN interna x scendere a 10 soltanto quando entri in FW.

Il problema diventa pero' che ogni HUB agli occhi di fastweb conta come un pc acceso (non chiedetemi il perche' ma funziona cosi'... provare x credere  :Smile:  ) quindi questo sistema e'utilizzabile solo se hai max 3 pc contemporaneamente accesi.

Per ovviare a questo ulteriore inconveniente c'e' una soluzione ancora + elegante ovvero inserire un pc (anche un vecchio p2 va bene) tra HAG e HUB facendo il NAT (ovviamente con linux) in modo da proteggere al meglio con iptables la tua rete interna (levando cosi' i firewall da tutti i pc interni alla LAN) e a bypassare il limite massimo di 5 pc collegati contemporaneamente imposto da fastweb.

Tutto naturalmente dipende dalle tue esigenze e da quanto tempo hai voglia di perderci.  :Wink: 

(spero che lo schema si capisca... l'impaginazione non e' il mio forte  :Smile:   )

----------

## paolo

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ...Il problema diventa pero' che ogni HUB agli occhi di fastweb conta come un pc acceso (non chiedetemi il perche' ma funziona cosi'... provare x credere  ) ...

 

Questa dove l'hai presa?

Mi spiace ma devo chiedertelo nonostante tu chieda di non chiedere  :Very Happy: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## paolo

Il dhcp assegna anche il gateway (GW) ma i due pc per comunicarsi, visto che sono nella stessa sottorete (individuata dalla subnet mask), non lo utilizzeranno. Quindi in teoria comunicheranno a 100Mbit (4Mbyte al secondo, giusto per dire una cifra) senza passare per il GW che è a 10Mbit.

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## flocchini

Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che ogni HUB genera comunque un mac address che viene mappato sulla tabella ARP del router che hai in cantina (o in qualche altro posto del palazzo)

All'inizio funzionava cosi' e quelli di FW mi avevano detto che era un problema di cui erano a conoscenza e che avrebbero cercato di risolverlo, ma conoscendo i tempi di FW...  :Smile: 

Magari pero' hannno corretto sul serio oppure mi hanno detto una balla oppure ho toppato qualcos'altro io e ho detto un mare di stupidaggini ... Fatto sta che io ho comunque dovuto mettere il NAT visto che per lavoro spesso mi capita di avere in rete anche 8 pc e saltava tutto spesso e volentieri  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Uhm... riassumo un attimo e dimmi se ho capito bene...
> 
> HAG FW--------PC papa'...............................................
> 
> ...........................|...................................................................
> ...

 

Se l'hub e'a 100MBit, non e' assolutamente vero.

Tutti comunicano anche secondo il tuo sk a 100T.

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Il problema diventa pero' che ogni HUB agli occhi di fastweb conta come un pc acceso (non chiedetemi il perche' ma funziona cosi'... provare x credere  )

 

EH?!?!?!?   :Shocked:  questa e' una castroneria...

----------

## cerri

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Credo che sia dovuto al fatto che ogni HUB genera comunque un mac address che viene mappato sulla tabella ARP del router che hai in cantina (o in qualche altro posto del palazzo)

 

Gli HUB in genere non hanno nessun mac address proprio per la loro natura di HUB. Tuttavia, anche se cosi' fosse, cosa importa? Basta non assegnargli IP, ed ecco che il mac address risulta inutile...  :Wink: 

----------

## flocchini

Anche io pensavo che funzionasse cosi'... Vallo a dire a quelli di FW pero'  :Smile:  In effetti la generazione di un MAC address da parte di un HUB lasciava perplesso anche me.

Fatto sta che se colleghi un HUB + 4pc e accendi un quinto pc (rientrando quindi nei limiti imposti) salta tutto ugualmente e devi chiamare il (dis)servizio clienti  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

Bhe, da tutto questo bel discorsone, oltre ad aver capito che fastweb non è poi così eccezionale come sembrerebbe (nel frattempo ho chiesto anche a qualche amico che m'ha confermato dubbi, ciò che dite e aggiunto alcune info sparse), sono giunto alla conclusione che effettivamente la soluzione più logica, pulita ed elastica è collegare fw direttamente ad un pc che natterà e maschererà la lan interna (togliendo ogni limite di pc, cosa che ritengo inaccettabile, visto che effettivamente non vengono considerati pc solo i pc, ma anche molti altri dispositivi che pc non sono).

Quindi come giustamente diceva fiocchini, se ci tieni davvero usa questa soluzione. Inoltre non richiede un grosso sbattimento, ti da l'occasione di imparare qualcosina in più e non credo costi molto in termini di denaro (probabilmente una scheda di rete in più  :Very Happy:  ):

----------

## flocchini

Ribadisco la bonta' del NAT, anche se ti consiglio di dedicare una macchina apposta (magari fai le cose x bene e ci metti su pure un server samba...), tiri su un catorcio e ci metti su linux senza neppure bisogno del server X e lo comandi via ssh in remoto. E' davvero un'ottima occasione per imparare, a me e' servito molto (e sono verameeeeente niubbo in campo linux  :Smile:  )

Poi scusate l'OT ma mi sento obbligato a spezzare una lancia a favore di fastweb... Innanzitutto e' un'azienda giovane, che in quattro e quattr'otto ha messo su una rete su scala quasi nazionale... mica pizza e fichi. Il servizio clienti e' composto da 10 disgraziati che (nel mio caso) devono servire tutta Milano (e dico 10 perche' c'e' chi li ha visti, sono 10 sul serio  :Smile:  ). E soprattutto sono convenienti, ancora di + se si rapporta il prezzo alla qualita' del servizio che offrono.

Limitazioni non ce ne sono poi molte se appena appena sai dove andare a mettere le mani...  :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Per carita' su fastweb, ma una rete non si tira su in maniera cosi' facilona.... Il loro server proxy socks fino a poco tempo faceva acqua da tutte le parti...

----------

## flocchini

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Il loro server proxy socks fino a poco tempo faceva acqua da tutte le parti...

 

fa ANCORA acqua da tutte le parti secondo me...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cerri

Se riesco posto una chicca...

----------

## cerri

RIPETO, non e' assolutamente una polemica, per questo ho rimosso l'autore.

 *mailinlistpost wrote:*   

> Da: 	REMOVED <[REMOVED]@fastweb.it>
> 
> A: 	'dante-misc@inet.no' <dante-misc@inet.no>
> 
> Oggetto: 	socksd.conf for version 1.1.13
> ...

 

```
# $Id: sockd.conf,v 1.35 2000/09/22 09:28:12 michaels Exp $

#

# A sample sockd.conf

#

#

# The configfile is divided into two parts; first serversettings,

# then the rules.  

#

# The recommended order is:

#   Serversettings:

#               logoutput

#               internal

#               external

#               method

#               users

#               compatibility

#               extension

#               connecttimeout

#               iotimeout

#      srchost

#

#  Rules:

#   client block/pass

#      from to

#      libwrap

#      log

#

#     block/pass

#      from to

#      method

#      command

#      libwrap

#      log

#      protocol

#      proxyprotocol

# the server will log both via syslog, to stdout and to /var/log/lotsoflogs

#logoutput: syslog stdout /var/log/lotsoflogs

#logoutput: stderr

logoutput: syslog /var/log/sockd.log

# The server will bind to the address 10.1.1.1, port 1080 and will only

# accept connections going to that address.

internal: 10.31.48.43 port = 1080

#internal: 10.31.254.64 port = 1080

#internal: 10.17.6.72 port = 1080

# all outgoing connections from the server will use the ipaddress

# 195.168.1.1

external: 213.156.32.123

# list over acceptable methods, order of preference.

# A method not set here will never be selected.

#

# If the method field is not set in a rule, the current global

# method is filled in for that rule.

#

method: none 

#or if you want to allow rfc931 (ident) too

#method: username rfc931 none

#

# An important section, pay attention.

#

# when doing something that can require privilege, it will use the

# userid "sockd".

user.privileged: root

# when running as usual, it will use the unprivileged userid of "sockd".

user.notprivileged: nobody

# If you compiled with libwrap support, what userid should it use

# when executing your libwrap commands?  "libwrap".

#user.libwrap: webfarm 

#

# some options to help clients with compatibility:

#

# when a client connection comes in the socksserver will try to use

# the same port as the client is using, when the socksserver 

# goes out on the clients behalf (external: ipaddress).

# If this option is set, Dante will try to do it for reserved ports aswell.

# This will usually require user.privileged to be set to "root".

#compatibility: sameport

# If you are using the bind extension and have trouble running servers

# via the server, you might try setting this.  The consequences of it

# are unknown.

#compatibility: reuseaddr

#

# The Dante server supports some extensions to the socks protocol.

# These require that the socks client implements the same extension and

# can be enabled using the "extension" keyword.

#

# enable the bind extension.

extension: bind

# 

#

# misc options.

#

# how many seconds can pass from when a client connects til it has

# sent us it's request?  Adjust according to your network performance

# and methods supported.

connecttimeout: 30   # on a lan, this should be enough if method is "none".

# how many seconds can the client and it's peer idle without sending

# any data before we dump it?  Unless you disable tcp keep-alive for

# some reason, it's probably best to set this to 0, which is

# "forever".

#iotimeout: 0 # or perhaps 86400, for a day.

iotimeout: 86400

# do you want to accept connections from addresses without

# dns info?  what about addresses having a mismatch in dnsinfo?

#srchost: nounknown nomismatch

#

# The actual rules.  There are two kinds and they work at different levels.

#

# The rules prefixed with "client" are checked first and say who is allowed

# and who is not allowed to speak/connect to the server.  I.e the

# ip range containing possibly valid clients.

# It is especially important that these only use ipaddresses, not hostnames,

# for security reasons.

#

# The rules that do not have a "client" prefix are checked later, when the

# client has sent its request and are used to evaluate the actual

# request.

#

# The "to:" in the "client" context gives the address the connection

# is accepted on, i.e the address the socksserver is listening on, or

# just "0.0.0.0/0" for any address the server is listening on.

#

# The "to:" in the non-"client" context gives the destination of the clients

# socksrequest.

#

# "from:" is the source address in both contexts.

#

#client pass {

#   from: 10.31.1.0/21 port 1-65535 to: 10.31.1.125/32 port 1080

#}

#client pass {

#   from: 10.31.1.0/21 port 1-65535 to: 0.0.0.0/0

#}

client pass {

   from: 0.0.0.0/0 to: 0.0.0.0/0

}

pass {

   from: 0.0.0.0/0 to: 0.0.0.0/0

}

```

Per chi sa configurare Dante, che e' un ottimo proxy, capira'...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shev

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Per chi sa configurare Dante, che e' un ottimo proxy, capira'...  

 

Forse anche chi non lo sa configurare può capire...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## solka

Lo schema è un pelino diverso, cioè è così

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Uhm... riassumo un attimo e dimmi se ho capito bene...
> 
> HAG FW--------PC papa'...............................................
> 
> |...................................................................
> ...

 

che in sostanza è più o meno la stessa cosa...

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Personalmente ti consiglio d iattaccare un altro HUB 10/100 subito dietro all'hag di fastweb in modo da mantenere i 100mbit su tutta la tua LAN interna x scendere a 10 soltanto quando entri in FW.
> 
> Il problema diventa pero' che ogni HUB agli occhi di fastweb conta come un pc acceso (non chiedetemi il perche' ma funziona cosi'... provare x credere ) quindi questo sistema e'utilizzabile solo se hai max 3 pc contemporaneamente accesi. 
> ...

 

Ottima idea, a maggior ragione perchè in casa ho 3 pc e bene o male spazio per altri non ce n'è  :Very Happy: 

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per ovviare a questo ulteriore inconveniente c'e' una soluzione ancora + elegante ovvero inserire un pc (anche un vecchio p2 va bene) tra HAG e HUB facendo il NAT (ovviamente con linux) in modo da proteggere al meglio con iptables la tua rete interna (levando cosi' i firewall da tutti i pc interni alla LAN) e a bypassare il limite massimo di 5 pc collegati contemporaneamente imposto da fastweb. 
> 
> 

 

E se per caso trovo lo spazio per un altro pc e trovo un pc scrauso da qualche parte, farò così, giusto per imparare  :Very Happy: 

Grazie mille a tutti per i reply, finalmente ho le idee chiare  :Very Happy: 

/me va a imparare iptables  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cerri

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *cerri wrote:*   Per chi sa configurare Dante, che e' un ottimo proxy, capira'...   
> 
> Forse anche chi non lo sa configurare può capire... 

 

Si ma forse non apprezza chicche del tipo

```
logoutput: syslog /var/log/sockd.log 
```

...loggare due volte la stessa cosa...

```
user.privileged: root 
```

...costringere dante a non abbandonare nessun privilegio...

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

